# Elenos clone



## radium98 (Sep 8, 2018)

Elenos 150w PA clone .(rd15hvf1)


----------



## lumin (Sep 8, 2018)

me parece que faltan materiales o no?


----------



## pandacba (Sep 8, 2018)

Entre ellos el transistor de potencia


----------



## lumin (Sep 8, 2018)

osea postean como para que nadie trate de armarlo xd


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 8, 2018)

El transistor empleado podría ser el que se menciona: *RD15HVF1 *


----------



## pandacba (Sep 8, 2018)

Donde obtuvistes esas fotos?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 8, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Donde obtuvistes esas fotos?



radium98 es un fanático RF-Armador, no me extrañaría que sean de su autoria.

Como en otros casos anteriores aparecen y seguirán apareciendo inconvenientes de traducción, el idioma natural de radium98 es farsi (libanes), el cual traduce a inglés y de inglés a castellano.
Por su buena voluntad y predisposición le permitimos alguna que otra falta menor, amén de que conoce el tema sobre el cual comenta.



lumin dijo:


> osea postean como para que nadie trate de armarlo xd



*¡ Paciencia !*

Ya completará el tema


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 8, 2018)

El PCB original es este de la imagen y es de 150W con un BLF177.



A lo mejor lo que pretende *radium98 *es armar el mismo pero con un RD15HVF1 de 15W .

Solo estoy adivinado y todavía estoy en modo "pobre", así que no debo ser bueno en eso.

Ric.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 8, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> El PCB original es este de la imagen y es de 150W con un BLF177.


¿ Y algo mas de información sobre este lineal ? 


> A lo mejor lo que pretende *radium98 *es armar el mismo pero con un RD15HVF1 de 15W .


No creo.
Mas bien estimo que equivocó el código del transistor.


----------



## radium98 (Sep 9, 2018)

gracias, eres 100 por ciento correcto. en la publicación número 7 fogonazo. Pero en la última publicación no estás en lo correcto. ricbevi también en la publicación número 8 es 100 por ciento correcto, voy a poner rd15 para ver su comportamiento aquí. Veré lo que seguramente voy a tratar de poner 15v y no 48v.


----------



## Megafrecuencia (Sep 9, 2018)

Solo basta con leer el titulo,* radium98* esta clonando un Elenos equipo Italiano.

<h1> Title ¨Elenos Clon¨ 

PD: Cuidado con los BLF algunas marcas son truchas, no entregan la potencia nominal.


----------



## radium98 (Sep 10, 2018)

Pallet 150 blf177


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 10, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y algo mas de información sobre este lineal ?



Lo que tengo lo adjunto en forma de PDF. Era la etapa de salida de 150W de los equipos Elenos  en base al transistor BLF177 .

En equipos de mas potencia colocaban sumas de 2, 4, de esos módulos.

También subo la correspondiente etapa pasa bajos para dicha potencia.

Ric.


----------



## radium98 (Sep 10, 2018)

fm transmitters: ELENOS 150watt pallet (original)
R
Att.


----------



## lumin (Sep 10, 2018)

radium98 dijo:


> Pallet 150 blf177


hola disculpa molestarte pero los condensadores de salida son normales? o son cerámicos? saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2018)

lumin dijo:


> hola disculpa molestarte pero los condensadores de salida son normales? o son cerámicos? saludos


Ni lo uno ni lo otro, son de mica para alta potencia y alta temperatura.

Si mi memoria no falla demasiado, en algún lugar del Foro se detalla la construcción de este tipo de capacitor.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 10, 2018)

Creo que alguien preguntaba sobre la medida del PCB del pasa bajos.

No la tengo pero se puede deducir usando el Teorema de Pitagoras y no es extremadamente importante si permite la colocación de los elementos (inductores, capacitores) de forma holgada sobre el mismo.
Podria ser de 75mm x 40mm o un poco menor o mayor tomando en cuenta que el inductor mas largo ocupa 13mm aproximadamente mas los terminales(15mm).

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 10, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ni lo uno ni lo otro, son de mica para alta potencia y alta temperatura.
> 
> Si mi memoria no falla demasiado, en algún lugar del Foro se detalla la construcción de este tipo de capacitor.


Hola a todos , aca tiene como armar capacitores de mica prolijos a andar con RF : 80 Watt FM stereo transmitter
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , aca tiene como armar capacitores de mica prolijos a andar con RF : 80 Watt FM stereo transmitter
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Esa "*Cochinada*" o una muy similar se publicó en el Foro 

Y *OJO *al piojo ese tipo de capacitores _"Made in casa" (DIY) _o unos específicos e increíblemente caros son los únicos que soportan el trabajo a estas potencias y a largo plazo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2018)

No se pueden sumergir en algún epoxy , poliuretano , poliester , para que no tomen humedad ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No se pueden sumergir en algún epoxy , poliuretano , poliester , para que no tomen humedad ?


No es por humedad, en modo normal trabajan calientes lo que elimina cualquier rastro de humedad..
Dentro del circuito quedan en serie con la carga de salida o con algún filtro π, es decir que toda la potencia del lineal los atraviesa de ahí el calentamiento.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 11, 2018)

Mi experiencia me dice que tarde o temprano la humedad lograra "colarse" y esta se secara antes si esta "al aire", si las fabricas no lo ha echo hasta ahora(al menos que yo sepa y vea en los comercios) algo debe haber.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## lumin (Sep 11, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ni lo uno ni lo otro, son de mica para alta potencia y alta temperatura.
> 
> Si mi memoria no falla demasiado, en algún lugar del Foro se detalla la construcción de este tipo de capacitor.


se gun veo en la foto los codensadores smd no se si serán de mica los veo como condensador cerámico o no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 11, 2018)

lumin dijo:


> se gun veo en la foto los codensadores smd no se si serán de mica los veo como condensador cerámico o no?


Yo estoy escribiendo sobre los capacitores dibujados en la placa







¿ Tu sobre que capacitores estas escribiendo ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 11, 2018)

lumin dijo:


> se gun veo en la foto los codensadores smd no se si serán de mica los veo como condensador cerámico o no?


Los capacitores en SMD (82pF) son en realidad capacitores Chip ATC (American Tecnical Ceramics) , son conponentes de altissima gamma (prolijos) para andar en RF.
Veer mejor en : Solutions for the RF, Microwave and Telecommunications Industries - American Technical Ceramics
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lumin (Sep 12, 2018)

justamente eso le preguntaba pero me dijeron que no eran cerámicos, gracias Daniel ahora se que son atc que son los que usan todo lo de rf saludos y gracias


radium98 dijo:


> Pallet 150 blf177


amigo radium98 podrías colocar el valor y el tipo de condensadores que usaste para tu placa? gracias


----------



## radium98 (Sep 12, 2018)

they are like the picture posted by Flash.But i dont have such atc so i tried normally 50v that after 30 seconds they become to smoke  so i stoped here til i order some or someone post a diy because i fail making one


----------



## lumin (Sep 12, 2018)

radium98 dijo:


> they are like the picture posted by Flash.But i dont have such atc so i tried normally 50v that after 30 seconds they become to smoke  so i stoped here til i order some or someone post a diy because i fail making one


mi no entender saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 12, 2018)

lumin dijo:


> mi no entender saludos



Intento con  los cerámicos comunes y en 30seg se le hicieron humo!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2018)

radium98 dijo:


> they are like the picture posted by Flash.But i dont have such atc so i tried normally 50v that after 30 seconds they become to smoke  so i stoped here til i order some or someone post a diy because i fail making one





radium98 dijo:


> Son como la imagen publicada por Fogonazo. Pero no tengo tal atc así que intenté 50v normalmente que después de 30 segundos se vuelven a fumar  Así que me detuve aquí hasta que pedí a alguien o alguien publicar un bricolaje porque no pude hacer uno





80 Watt FM stereo transmitter


----------



## lumin (Sep 12, 2018)

ahora entendi   osea hay que tener los que recomiendan gracias saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2018)

lumin dijo:


> ahora entendi   osea hay que tener los que recomiendan gracias saludos


O fabricarlos como en el ejemplo.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 14, 2018)

Por cuestiones *dieléctricas* y de *temperatura* el aislante debe ser Mica. 

El aislante de transformadores solo soporta cientos de grados mientra que la Mica, puede llegar a mil o mas según la variedad.

Antiguamente era muy común encontrarla en las planchas eléctricas de planchado de ropa y no se si sirve pero, hoy en día en los hornos microondas.



Puedes usar micas de aisladores de transistores TO-3 o TO-247 para construirlos.



Ric.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> . . . . Puedes usar micas de aisladores de transistores TO-3 o TO-247 para construirlos.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 170887
> 
> Ric.



En su momento corté unas micas TO3 de espesor generoso y armé los capacitores con estas.
Hay que tener cuidado con el tamaño de las"Placas" como para que no permitan la formación de arcos voltáicos por los bordes.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 14, 2018)

Yo también y trate de que los bordes de las placas interiores, en las esquinas no terminen a 90º, si no que las redondee ya que al final poco influenciaba en la capacidad y evitaba el "efecto punta".

Ric.


----------



## jogyweb (Abr 26, 2019)

Hola, les dejo mi versión de ese amplificador. Uso componentes smd en suayoria. Para el capacitor final en serie use 10x100pf (todos en paralelo), para el anterior a tierra uso 43pf x 500v, anterior a ese a tierra uso 18x100pf (3 grupos en serie de 6 en paralelo para formar 200pf), el motivo de tantos capacitores para formar solo 1 es que no tengo otros que soporten la temperatura y corriente necesaria. En corriente de gate lo dejo en 85ma. Utilizo alambritos para unir ambas caras de cobre y de esa manera disipar más la temperatura que se genera en el sector de los capacitores mencionados además de grasa térmica para transferir mejor la temperatura al disipador. A estos transistores se les he podido sacar 180 watts y la temperatura no aumenta tanto. Les dejo algo de documentación 
Saludos.
Dejo link para que vean un video de mi desorden y del funcionamiento del amplificador.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 26, 2019)

jogyweb dijo:


> Hola, les dejo mi versión de ese amplificador. Uso componentes smd en suayoria. Para el capacitor final en serie use 10x100pf (todos en paralelo), para el anterior a tierra uso 43pf x 500v, anterior a ese a tierra uso 18x100pf (3 grupos en serie de 6 en paralelo para formar 200pf), el motivo de tantos capacitores para formar solo 1 es que no tengo otros que soporten la temperatura y corriente necesaria. En corriente de gate lo dejo en 85ma. Utilizo alambritos para unir ambas caras de cobre y de esa manera disipar más la temperatura que se genera en el sector de los capacitores mencionados además de grasa térmica para transferir mejor la temperatura al disipador. A estos transistores se les he podido sacar 180 watts y la temperatura no aumenta tanto. Les dejo algo de documentación
> Saludos.
> Dejo link para que vean un video de mi desorden y del funcionamiento del amplificador.


!Felicitaciones caro Don jogyweb , te quedou de 10 tu montagen , muy prolija y apresentable , ademas tienes lo Wattimetro alta-gamma  que no te deja  mentir ! , jjajajajajajajaja.
!Se ve tanbien muy interesante lo excitador de RF (PLL)  se no for de muchas molestias , podrias subir los planos del?
En tienpo , la urtima foto que posteaste (del Filtro pasa bajos triple Pi Grego) , la bobina de mas espiras (4 voltas) esa debe quedarse en lo meo de las dos otras mas chicas (3 voltas) y NO en un estremo tal cual estas en la foto.
!Muchas gracias de antemano!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jogyweb (Abr 26, 2019)

Aqui diagrama, pcb y hex del pll. Probado y funcionando
La siguiente prueba fue con la misma placa usada en el post anterior y sin modificar parámetros más que solo ajustar corriente de reposo a 90ma del transistor en prueba que es un blf177 comprado a un proveedor distinto que dice ofrecer un transistor en versión mejorada y realmente está muy bien en cuanto a ganancia y temperatura dentro de lo normal.






Saludos


----------



## jogyweb (Abr 26, 2019)

La siguiente prueba fue con la misma placa usada en el post anterior y sin modificar parámetros más que solo ajustar corriente de reposo a 90mA del transistor en prueba que es un BLF177 comprado a un proveedor distinto que dice ofrecer un transistor en versión mejorada y realmente está muy bien en cuanto a ganancia y temperatura dentro de lo normal.






Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 27, 2019)

jogyweb dijo:


> Aqui diagrama, pcb y hex del pll. Probado y funcionando
> La siguiente prueba fue con la misma placa usada en el post anterior y sin modificar parámetros más que solo ajustar corriente de reposo a 90ma del transistor en prueba que es un blf177 comprado a un proveedor distinto que dice ofrecer un transistor en versión mejorada y realmente está muy bien en cuanto a ganancia y temperatura dentro de lo normal.
> 
> 
> ...


Una pregunta : ? seguro que lo excitador PLL aca aportado es lo mismo que del videos  (post#36 y 39)?
!Gracias!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


jogyweb dijo:


> La siguiente prueba fue con la misma placa usada en el post anterior y sin modificar parámetros más que solo ajustar corriente de reposo a 90mA del transistor en prueba que es un BLF177 comprado a un proveedor distinto que dice ofrecer un transistor en versión mejorada y realmente está muy bien en cuanto a ganancia y temperatura dentro de lo normal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo personalmente NO saco 200W o mas aun de un BLF177 nin a palos  , es lo mismo que condenar a una vida util muy corta.
Actualmente todos los BLF177 vendidos aca en Brasil por  Mercado Ladro son desafortunadamente los "remaquilados Chinos" o sea son transistores remanufacturados donde canbiam la pastilla de silicio quemada y remaquilan todo resto para parecer nuevo 0Km.
Tienem bajo precio cuando conparados a los transistores originales (40% a menos) , pero tanbien  tienem mas baja ganancia de RF y si recalientan barbaro (bajo rendimento).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jogyweb (Abr 27, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Una pregunta : ? seguro que lo excitador PLL aca aportado es lo mismo que del videos (post#36 y 39)?


Exactamente no es el mismo. Lo modifiqué un poco, pero la placa sigue siendo la misma, solo cambie los capacitores por una derrita de 2 espiras en primario y 1 en secundario directo a la base del transistor 2n1971. Lo que no tengo es circuito de la modificación y tampoco algún dibujo o algo del cambio. La modificación la hice mirando este otro circuito que usa esa ferrita

Připojení PLL s SAA1057 k 5W VF části

En esa página esta el circuito con la ferrita que uso en mi circuito.. Como hay tantos hoyitos y pistas. Es fácil reemplazar y no requiere de modificación.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 27, 2019)

jogyweb dijo:


> Exactamente no es el mismo. Lo modifiqué un poco, pero la placa sigue siendo la misma, solo cambie los capacitores por una derrita de 2 espiras en primario y 1 en secundario directo a la base del transistor 2n1971. Lo que no tengo es circuito de la modificación y tampoco algún dibujo o algo del cambio. La modificación la hice mirando este otro circuito que usa esa ferrita
> 
> Připojení PLL s SAA1057 k 5W VF části
> 
> En esa página esta el circuito con la ferrita que uso en mi circuito.. Como hay tantos hoyitos y pistas. Es fácil reemplazar y no requiere de modificación.


Ok supechava desde lo principio , gracias por aclarar mi duda.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

